# Got the book, Think Outside the Sox



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The one with the entrelac socks. I was surprised to find so many socks with a foot length of 8â. My feet are just under 8â and I wear a size 4. The adult sock patterns I see always seem to be 9â. I think an 8â foot must be a size 5. In many of the photos I have a best guess that the sock is actually too small for the foot. To top it off, they all show only the one size. Good for me, not for the rest of you.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wow - that's weird - not that YOU are weird - or your FEET are weird or anything like that. :teehee:

So, basically, this sock book was written just for you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

But does it really matter? Can't you just knit the foot length to fit you not matter what?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes Marchie, you can. I do it all the time.:happy:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There aren&#8217;t instructions to read &#8216;adjust for length after/before the toe shaping&#8217;. I took a second look, and some of the 8&#8217;s I realized was just my eyesight. There are more 9&#8221; socks than I&#8217;d thought. Still, it would be nice to have different sizes; however, some of the repeats are long enough to require more than an inch in difference. Could use different weight yarn to make the change via EZ style. Still looking forward to knitting the entrelac socks.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah, yes, with patterning it gets trickier.

This is why I knit toe up socks, and only put interesting patterns on the top of the foot (maybe) and the legs (often). Less math!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

HoKay, in slobbering after this and the earlier thread, I went off to amazon and will be biting my fingertips for a first look at another sock thang - 
Solefull Socks - Knitting from the Ground Up; Foreword by Cat Bhordi, by Betty Salpeker. Anybody working these?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh now that looks neat!!!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm thinking the soles can start with sturdy/replaceable stuff with a lifeline for the nifty tops that will never wear out! The inevitable toe and heel holes could just get bound up with sole extensions wrapping up. My Lazy Girl genes are thrilled! :gaptooth:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Haven&#8217;t seen that one, but I am a reflexologist and love &#8220;sole&#8221; thing.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for pointing out the sizing in the Think Outside the Sox book. I got the book from the library and copied that sock pattern for later. 

I just tried my first sock yesterday. And... ooops! The heel is backwards! At that point when I started the heel turn, it said, Right side. I thought it looked like I needed one more row to make it my RS. But my counter said I had done the correct number of rows. I listened to the counter instead of my gut feeling, and sure enough, my sock is all screwed up! The pretty stitches are on the inside from the leg down! LOL. 

I'm going to go ahead and finish it like it is, because I just want to see what knitting a sock involves. Then I will tear it out and try again!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Soleful Socks arrived! The author is a visionary/genius, she designed a practical "build a sock" architecture that not only starts from the sole up, but has different stitch patterns that move the tops in new ways too! She's very generous in sharing her thought process as she worked up different things - a marvel of a book.

Cat Bordhi says "In my opinion it is the very best book on knitted footwear in the world, ever."

Knitting Outside the Sox has her Leopard Socks.

Here they all are and more: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/betty-salpekar


----------

